# Not getting any delivery pings.



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I have signed up to deliver however i am not getting any pings only UberX and POOL never delivery.

Contacted Uber and they made 3 additional car profiles for me

Car - UberX
Car - Delivery
Car - Booth
Car (default)

When i switch to *Car - Deliver*y profile i do get Delivery calls, when i use* Car - Booth* or *Car (default)* i do not get any delivery calls.

What causes this?

I'd like is to get 50/50 Delivery and UberX/POOL requests.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Your crazy if you do pool


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

You CAn NOT opt out of it and your dont even see if ping is pool or uberX until you accept.

I kind of like pool in Los Angeles, i make decent money on pool $10+ if i get 3+ pax and driving them across town.

On other hand i get many UberX calls with minimal distance that are $3.60 but it still time consuming to complete ~10 minutes.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Driv0rX said:


> I have signed up to deliver however i am not getting any pings only UberX and POOL never delivery.
> 
> Contacted Uber and they made 3 additional car profiles for me
> 
> ...


Why would you want to do eats? I'd figure la is busy with pax requests. Eats is less money and more of a headache. Why anyone does it is beyond me.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

john1975 said:


> Why would you want to do eats? I'd figure la is busy with pax requests. Eats is less money and more of a headache. Why anyone does it is beyond me.


He also "kinda likes doing poo and makes decent money". This really makes me question his mental state.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

john1975 said:


> Why would you want to do eats? I'd figure la is busy with pax requests. Eats is less money and more of a headache. Why anyone does it is beyond me.


Three reasons
1st. sometimes after 8 hours for driving people or getting pissed off by one of the pax i "cannot stand people anymore" and don't want them in my car, but i still want to make money so delivery is what i do.
2nd. on Friday and Saturday night afternoon you might get a lot of crazy drunk people so delivery might be an option.
3. When dropped off pax in the ghetto area i either go offline or do delivery mode before i exit the bad area for obvious reasons.

Delivery makes me on average $5+ bucks on 15 minutes (and chance to get a tips better than on UberX) its good thing considering this week i making ~$10 hour on driving people slowly in traffic, its the surge that makes difference and when traffic is gone at night.



geauxfish said:


> He also "kinda likes doing *poo *and makes decent money". This really makes me question his mental state.


Lol you quoted with type it said "Pool"

P.S. My mistake POOL actually shows on pings.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Driv0rX said:


> Three reasons
> 1st. sometimes after 8 hours for driving people or getting pissed off by one of the pax i "cannot stand people anymore" and don't want them in my car, but i still want to make money so delivery is what i do.
> 2nd. on Friday and Saturday night afternoon you might get a lot of crazy drunk people so delivery might be an option.
> 3. When dropped off pax in the ghetto area i either go offline or do delivery mode before i exit the bad area for obvious reasons.
> ...


No I'm pretty sure it's POO


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Driv0rX said:


> I have signed up to deliver however i am not getting any pings only UberX and POOL never delivery.
> 
> Contacted Uber and they made 3 additional car profiles for me
> 
> ...


Wouldn't your uber X be the same profile as just car


----------

